# Source: Mavs agree with veteran Christie



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Swingman could bring defensive presence, help replace Finley


11:41 PM CDT on Thursday, August 11, 2005


By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News



Even before reluctantly parting with Michael Finley by trade or waivers, the Mavericks have found a replacement. 

The team has reached an oral agreement with veteran swingman Doug Christie on a one-year, $3 million deal, a source said. Christie, 35, was waived Thursday by the Orlando Magic as part of the NBA's luxury-tax amnesty provision. 

Before Christie officially becomes a Maverick, he must wait seven days to clear waivers, according to league rules. It is unlikely any team will claim Christie and his $8.2 million salary, making him an unrestricted free agent who could then sign with the Mavericks on Wednesday. 

Christie's agent, Bradley Marshall, declined comment other than to say than Christie and his wife, Jackie, would be visiting Dallas soon to meet with the Mavericks. 

If Christie is healthy and happy, he could be a key acquisition and address a targeted need for the Mavericks. 

He was always a top candidate for all-defensive team honors in Sacramento, a point of emphasis under Mavericks coach Avery Johnson. And Christie has played in 58 career playoff games and could provide the Mavericks with locker room leadership. 

Some of his skills could particularly help the Mavericks. At 6-6, Christie could be used against San Antonio's talented Manu Ginobili. But in Sacramento, he was versatile enough to bother smaller point guards such as Phoenix's Steve Nash or San Antonio's Tony Parker. 

While a natural swingman offensively, Christie handles the ball well enough to play point guard. That could allow the Mavericks to use Jason Terry as a shooting guard in some situations. 

One concern is the decrease in Christie's production after Sacramento traded him to Orlando in January for Michael Bradley and Cuttino Mobley. Christie's production and playing time decreased dramatically in Orlando. 

A career 11.4 point-per-game scorer, Christie averaged 5.7 points in 21 games for Orlando, shooting 36 percent from the field. 

A foot injury forced him onto the injured list in March. But he underwent successful surgery to remove bone spurs following the season. 

Although a different kind of player, Christie would give the Mavericks a veteran who could immediately fill Finley's lineup spot. The Mavericks are expected to waive Finley under the luxury-tax amnesty clause Monday if they can't work out a trade beforehand. 

While they landed Christie, the Mavericks saw 7-foot center Stephen Hunter sign a five-year, $16.5 million contract in Philadelphia. The Mavericks sought Hunter as a backup to Erick Dampier, but he chose Philadelphia because of the long-term contract and the promise of additional playing time. 

One name left on market is DeSagana Diop, another interesting 7-footer. Diop, 23 and the eighth pick in the 2001 draft, is a restricted free agent unlikely to be retained by Cleveland


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../mavs/stories/081205dnspohunter.6433d015.html


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As long as he has a limited role, I think this is a decent signing. He shouldn't come anywhere near 25+ minutes, but if he's used selectively as a defensive stopper it will work out. I'm not sure a selectively used defensive stopper is good at 3 mill or not, but we'll find out.


In other news, this means that Finley is definitely gone.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Would he start?

JT
Christie
J-Ho
Dirk
Damp

With JET and Christie and J-hoe on the lineup, thats all the defense you need in the perimeter. I can actually see the mavs being number 30 in the points allowed in the three point line


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It will be sad to see Finley go and not get anything for him. But I guess have to move on and let the young one develop. No I doubt Christie will start. Tristan I think you meant number 1 in points allowed not 30.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> In other news, this means that Finley is definitely gone.


Agreed, without a doubt. If Finley was to stay in Dallas, they wouldn't waste this money on another swingman and would have signed Steven Hunter. Let's hope Christie doesn't turn into the head case he was in Orlando otherwise it could really disrupt this teams chemistry. Christie definitely has slowed down a step in recent years, and his injury last year didn't help him out at all.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think we have to worry about Christie being a head case. He actually wanted to come to Dallas. Im sure he knows Dallas and its fans very well.


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

I like the Doug Christie signing because now we have another perimeter defender besides Josh Howard. Christie is also used to transition systems since he played in Sacramento for so long. Christie should fit perfectly into the Mavs' uptempo style.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

naloblackey said:


> I like the Doug Christie signing because now we have another perimeter defender besides Josh Howard. Christie is also used to transition systems since he played in Sacramento for so long. Christie should fit perfectly into the Mavs' uptempo style.


Chrisitie sucks because he got his *** kicked by Rick Fox and his wife is crazy Dirk is going to start hitting on his wife. :smile:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

This shot of Christie giving his wife the famous salute should be witnessed by Dallas fans hopefully often next season.

A nice signing. Will allow for youth to develop and Doug to come in and play some quality minutes.

Dallas is always changing teams which is fun as a fan to witness, but don't you think it hurts chemistry when a team is never allowed to gel? Sure the young guys do and Cuban always keeps a competitive team, but can this team win the title and beat the Spurs?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> This shot of Christie giving his wife the famous salute should be witnessed by Dallas fans hopefully often next season.
> 
> A nice signing. Will allow for youth to develop and Doug to come in and play some quality minutes.
> 
> Dallas is always changing teams which is fun as a fan to witness, but don't you think it hurts chemistry when a team is never allowed to gel? Sure the young guys do and Cuban always keeps a competitive team, but can this team win the title and beat the Spurs?



yep the mavs can beat the spur. the suns are losing too many free agents. they are done. mavs, rockets and spurs are the best in the west

the mavs haven't made any big time moves to alter the roster. if anything they gonna sign a free agent big man and call it a day.

i say we should go for keon clark. everyone seems to have forgotten about him. lol


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

is he a FA? we should go after him, he's better than Steven Hunter


----------

